# Why sardines should be a part of your food storage.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

You may think they look like disgusting little fish, but have you actually tried them? They're not bad tasting and they're actually very good for you. So get over it! Eat your sardines or no desert.

How Mount Fuji Taught Me to Love Sardines
https://paleoflourish.com/paleo-food-sardines

From the article:
It is said that Napoleon was responsible for the sardines' rise in popularity, and although sardines fell out of popularity for a short time, they are making a comeback now as more people realize their impressive health benefits.

1. Sardines are packed with calcitriol, a form of vitamin D that regulates cell cycles. Because the disruption of proper cell cycles is what causes cancer, keeping these cycles the way they're supposed to be is one of the most effective forms of cancer prevention.

2. Sardines are one of the most concentrated sources of omega-3 fatty acids. Since our diets often contain far too many omega-6s, these healthy omega-3s help our bodies to balance out and reduce the risk of inflammatory conditions like heart disease.

3. The most prevalent nutrient in sardines, vitamin B12, clocks in at a whopping 337% of what you need every day! B12 reduces homocysteine, an element that builds up and plays an important role in the degeneration of bone through osteoporosis. So with all this vitamin B12, sardines do their part to support bone health.

4. Like most other seafood, sardines are generally full of a variety of vitamins and minerals, too numerous to list here.

5. The protein in sardines provides our bodies with necessary amino acids that build and regenerate our bodies. These amino acids transport oxygen through our bodies and repair tissue. Don't forget that amino acids are also responsible for building antibodies, so the huge dose of protein in these little fish also strengthens the immune system.

And I'll give the rest:

6. They're shelf stable.

7. They're relatively inexpensive.

8. They're precooked and ready to go. Just stick them on top of your salad or smash them into an avocado and you've got yourself a meal.

9. Compared to other fish, the mercury level in sardines is very low.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

But, I don’t like sardines. So can I have my desert now? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I do eat some, but haven't in a few years.
My office coworkers will LOVE ME.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Was a big part of my diet when I broke my leg years ago. Very nutritious and great for bone health.

I don't mind the taste and stock up on cans when they are on sale.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

10. they taste the same even when they are expired and rancid


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sardines are great.... to bad the last plant in the US closed so now they come from the ************.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

I'd rather have caviar. And a martini. Though, I can conceive of sardines with martinis.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Sardines are great.... to bad the last plant in the US closed so now they come from the ************.


In case you didn't know- 


> In Maine, Last Sardine Cannery in the U.S. Is Clattering Out
> https://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/04/us/04cannery.html


Another link about the closing- https://www.cbsnews.com/news/so-long-sardines-americas-last-cannery-closing/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Because they are good on crackers


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Being of Nordic decent, I grew up on sardines, pickled herring, white fish, lox and smoked herring, love pickled herring.
In the supermarkets you can buy Vita Brand pickled herring, which I do buy, it is refrigerated, that and hardtack go great together.
In my stores are plenty of cans of sardines and herring, all packed in oil, I don't like the ones in water. 
Sometimes I add some Sriracha to the mix.
Most common for me in the old days (1940's-1950's) was to layer them (oiled herring) on a sandwich of homemade pumpernickel or black bread with a gob of butter cooked yellow onions.
Those in my stores are constantly rotated by shelf life. 
Most of those stores originate from the Baltic and North sea fisheries, Duetsch, Nord, and Svenska, some zip head.
I tend today to buy boneless, skinless type because of my hands.
pictures to follow.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Because they are good on crackers


Yes!!
And so are smoked oysters. They come in the same size and shape can as sardines.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes!!
> And so are smoked oysters. They come in the same size and shape can as sardines.


Got them too!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> But, I don't like sardines. So can I have my desert now? :tango_face_grin:


For you, of course!

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I had friends that worked at a plant in New Brunswick.. nobody would talk to them after work until they showered and changed clothes


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, I am way ahead of you. Below is a picture of our pantry, and you'll notice one can is missing. The weather is getting bad, and snowstorms can appear at the worse possible times--like when I'm at the West Towne Mall and my safe home is almost thirty miles, and in rush hour traffic.

So at this time of the year, a can of sardines is in the inside pocket of my jacket.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sampling of some of the newest ones to get stored.
Seems like the Tourist and I buy the same brands.
I like them in oil, but also store in oil because much of them will get frozen,
and the oil will keep the cans from splitting open.
There are a few cans of these in my GHB along with LBR's and honey.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Anchovies on crackers are excellent also.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Anchovies on crackers are excellent also.


Ah, yup, but too salty for a GHB.

I use Anchovies paste on crax, easier,


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> You may think they look like disgusting little fish, but have you actually tried them? They're not bad tasting and they're actually very good for you. So get over it! Eat your sardines or no desert.
> 
> How Mount Fuji Taught Me to Love Sardines
> https://paleoflourish.com/paleo-food-sardines
> ...


Sardines are my favorite food group. Especially the ones packed in Olive Oil. Those are super healthy. 
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchen/sardine-salad-sandwich-recipe-2112277


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Seems like the Tourist and I buy the same brands.


Now if I could sell you the same quality folder I carry, my life would be pretty cushy!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Sampling of some of the newest ones to get stored.
> Seems like the Tourist and I buy the same brands.
> I like them in oil, but also store in oil because much of them will get frozen,
> and the oil will keep the cans from splitting open.
> ...


Whats an LBR @SOCOM42


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Deebo said:


> Whats an LBR @SOCOM42


My guess is that Deebo is part Sicilian or has a drinking problem, I do not know him well enough. LBR just means one pound of rye.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Whats an LBR @SOCOM42


LBR stands for life boat rations.

I use them in my GHB's instead of other foodstuffs, except for the honey and canned fish.

Also each of my field packs have 2 bricks in them.

They taste like a lemon flavored cookies.

Each brick roughly about 6"x6"X2" contains 3,600 calories, good for 3 or 4 days of food.

They are for survival, not a fun camping trip, they don't taste bad, I put the honey on them for added food value.

They are good for 5 years in a tropical climate, over 10 where I live up here in the Northeast.

One other thing, they are USCG certified.

I have eaten 10 year old ones and they are fine, don't have a caloric bomb to measure the food value though.

I added a link to the ones I buy below.

I keep the ones here stored in 20MM cans.

www.quakekare.com/emergency-food-ra...MIocuJvrHO5QIVBr7ACh0CiQjUEAQYBCABEgJUzfD_BwE


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> LBR stands for life boat rations.
> 
> I use them in my GHB's instead of other foodstuffs, except for the honey and canned fish.
> 
> ...


Oh I got you. I even did a 24 hour challenge of only eating them. 
I will go back and look. Yes, I have a case of them, and they are edible, but they make me THIRSTY..
And No Tourist, I'm a mutt, mostly country boy red neck from Lower Class Arkansas, with a german Grandma and hillbilly grandpa.
Unless somebody "jumped the fence"..HA


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

I get them in oil as well as different sauces. skinless boneless. I do not really like them but I buy them when I shop to stock up on because of their nutritional value

al


----------



## JamesGrant (Dec 12, 2019)

I really love sardines!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Since 11-3-19 I have eaten two cans, packed in oil, with saltines.
Will eat some more on camping trip to GLAMIS BABY in 13 days.


----------

